# Maus und Tastatur mehrfach in der Systemsteuerung. Brauche Euren Rat!



## Nachtwesen3 (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei mir die Maus zwei Mal und die Tastatur sogar vier Mal in der Systemsteuerung von Windows 10 64Bit angezeigt wird.

2x HID-konforme Maus (ist eine Razer NAGA)
4x HID-Tastatur (ist eine Logitech G19)

Natürlich ist nur je eine angeschlossen.

Hat jemand eine Idee wieso das so ist? Funktionieren tut alles soweit, aber wegen meiner Mausaussetzer (anderes Thema) ist mir das aufgefallen.

Danke!


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Juli 2016)

Das ist ganz Normal, ich habe meine Maus (Func MS3) auch zwei mal und meine Tastatur (Logitech G510s) drei mal vermerkt

Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass zB deine Tastatur einmal ihre Tasten, das Display und den USB Hub seperat ansteuert 

So lange alles Funktioniert brauchst  du dir keine Sorgen zu machen


----------



## Nachtwesen3 (21. Juli 2016)

Danke schön für deine Antwort.

Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, dass am Beispiel der Maus, EINE verschwindet wenn ich den USB Stecker ziehe, die andere aber weiter in der Systemsteuerung besteht. Deiner Theorie nach müssten aber beide Eintragungen dann verschwinden, wenn ich die Maus abziehe!? hmm


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Juli 2016)

Der andere ist dann vielleicht der Microsoft Treiber ... aber so lange alles funktioniert


----------



## Shizuki (21. Juli 2016)

Ich dachte, dass Maus, Tastatur oder andere Eingabegeräte mehrfach im Geräte Manager (den meintest du oder?) vermerkt sind liegt daran, dass der Computer ja alle angeschlossen Geräte bzw. Anschlüsse des Mainboards oder Gehäuses nacheinander durchgeht und schaut ob eine Eingabe/Signal durch diesen Eingang kommt. Will man nun, dass die Eingabe so schnell wie möglich registriert wird, trägt die Tastatur sich mehrmals in diese "Liste" ein um öfter abgefragt zu werden. Somit sinkt die Eingabezeit und die Polling Rate (Die man oft auch in Treibern einstellen kann z.B.: 100Hz, 500Hz, 1000Hz) erhöht sich.

Kann mich auch irren


----------



## Nachtwesen3 (21. Juli 2016)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass Maus, Tastatur oder andere Eingabegeräte mehrfach im Geräte Manager (den meintest du oder?) vermerkt sind liegt daran, dass der Computer ja alle angeschlossen Geräte bzw. Anschlüsse des Mainboards oder Gehäuses nacheinander durchgeht und schaut ob eine Eingabe/Signal durch diesen Eingang kommt. Will man nun, dass die Eingabe so schnell wie möglich registriert wird, trägt die Tastatur sich mehrmals in diese "Liste" ein um öfter abgefragt zu werden. Somit sinkt die Eingabezeit und die Polling Rate (Die man oft auch in Treibern einstellen kann z.B.: 100Hz, 500Hz, 1000Hz) erhöht sich.
> 
> Kann mich auch irren



Das halte ich irgendwie für unwahrscheinlich, denn dann müsste der Eintrag noch viel öfter da sein oder irgendeine Regelmäßigkeit bei allen USB Geräten aufzeigen. Alle anderen USB Geräte ausser Maus und Tastatur sind aber nur einmal da.


----------



## Shizuki (21. Juli 2016)

Nachtwesen3 schrieb:


> Das halte ich irgendwie für unwahrscheinlich, denn dann müsste der Eintrag noch viel öfter da sein oder irgendeine Regelmäßigkeit bei allen USB Geräten aufzeigen. Alle anderen USB Geräte ausser Maus und Tastatur sind aber nur einmal da.



Der Eintrag ist nicht viel öfter, da es vollkommen reicht sich 2-4x einzutragen, wie es die meisten Eingabegeräte tun.

 Andere Geräte, wie USB-Sticks oder das ladende Handy sind nicht mehrfach aufgeführt, da lediglich Eingabegeräte wie Maus, Tastatur, Tablet, Controller u.s.w. dieses Verhalten zeigen.

Aber vielleicht liege ich auch komplett falsch. Hatte das nur selber mal hier im Forum gelesen.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2016)

Da wird einfach der Treiber schlampig programmiert sein,  und vermutlich sind die Tastatur selbst, die Multimedia-Tasten etc jeweils mit eigenen Treibern als separate Geräte beim Betriebssystem registriert. 

Sorgen würde ich mir deshalb nicht machen, ist nur ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler.


----------



## Nachtwesen3 (21. Juli 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da wird einfach der Treiber schlampig programmiert sein,  und vermutlich sind die Tastatur selbst, die Multimedia-Tasten etc jeweils mit eigenen Treibern als separate Geräte beim Betriebssystem registriert.
> 
> Sorgen würde ich mir deshalb nicht machen, ist nur ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler.



Wie oben gesagt, müssten dann nicht beim ausstecken der Hardware alle Einträge verschwinden!?!?


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2016)

Nachtwesen3 schrieb:


> Wie oben gesagt, müssten dann nicht beim ausstecken der Hardware alle Einträge verschwinden!?!?


Nicht zwangsläufig, vielleicht hält der Treiber trotzdem irgendwie eine Geräteregistration für was auch immer. 

Ist aber wirklich nicht schön gemacht.


----------

